# Rough-In?



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Guys, the thread is over two years old and the OP has retired from forum life (though we'd love to see him reappear). :thumbsup:


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

Look at that


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe he's still working on the project


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I miss Neo:sad:
He had a style
That was so unique
Almost like poetry
When he would speak


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

:blink:


----------

